# Training received in Navy as a Corpsman vs an Emergency Fire Responder...Goal: PA



## bananaboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi. I just graduated college in December with a degree in History. My intention was to pursue journalism but within the last couple of years I've had a change of heart. I want to be in the medical field. 

My ultimate goal is to become a Physicians Assistant. However, I do not have any experience in anything related to medical practice, so I am thinking about joining the Navy to gain that experience as well as acquire the benefits of the GI BIll.

However I am bothered by the idea of having to kill people. 

If I am assigned with a Marine unit I know that this might become a possibility. 

So the other option I've thought of is trying to join as a Emergency Fire Responder. And my question is how much the _training_ differs and whether it would be relevant to my goal. 

Any help would be appreciated thanks in advance.

b


----------



## emt11 (Jan 4, 2012)

If you decided to join the military, one of the many things they ask you to sign, specifically. Is if you are a conscientious objector, which today is looked at more of, you refuse to take a life while in service of the military. If you were to sign as such, they would refuse your enlistment. If you decided to lie and say you weren't and later on say you are a conscientious objector, you will be discharged. 

The training is different in the aspect of military combat medics/corpsman are more trained for trauma, not medical. However, they are trained up to the NREMT-Basic level. Though you must understand that the scope of practice for the military is very different from the military to the civilian world.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 4, 2012)

Navy Corpsmen perform many different medical jobs. FMF Corpsman is just one of them. Those guys are trained specifically for trauma care and as such, their scope of practice is very, very different than civilian EMS. Scope of Practice issues in the Military are very different than in the civilian world. There are many specialties that a corpsman can get into. Be very certain that you'll be eligible for the GI Bill after enlisting even though you have a Bachelor's Degree. 

If your ultimate goal is to become a PA, check with your recruiter and find out if they still offer educational stipends for going to PA school. I found this link on the USN site...

http://www.navy.com/careers/healthcare/clinical-care/physician-assistant.html

For the Hospital Corpsman: http://www.navy.com/careers/healthcare/medical-support.html


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Jan 5, 2012)

emt11 said:


> The training is different in the aspect of military combat medics/corpsman are more trained for trauma, not medical. However, they are trained up to the NREMT-Basic level. Though you must understand that the scope of practice for the military is very different from the military to the civilian world.



The NREMT addition was so that medics leaving the military would have some form of civilian transition. With a college degree, your approach can be much different than the average enlistee, but do keep in mind that if the Navy pays, they will be expecting a longer commitment than say, 4 years. 

Obviously, I am no expert with the Navy, but I can tell you that we did a whole lot more than just "trauma", though as mentioned, I did see and train for much more than I ever see on the box in the real world. Now, if you decide to get into some form of the Spec Ops environment as a medic / corpman... you can expect to do IV's, Chest Tubes, Sutures, administer a variety of drugs, and minor opthamology, dentistry, and even some vet care. You will do medical screenings, and spend a fair amount of time providing care to indigenous peoples as well.

There are a lot of opportunities to do some very cool things... but, at least in the Army, your a soldier first, medic second, and we did our fair share of shooting that is for certain. 

Good luck in whatever path you decide.

W


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to the college or school of your choice and talk to their counselors. Look into tuition assistance through Bureau of the Interior, V.A., or other groups.  Then go to school and take the classes and graduate.

http://www.physicianassistanttips.com/physician-assistant-tuition-assistance/


----------



## CH100 (Feb 25, 2012)

Since you already have a BS degree, you are ideally positioned for PA school, which are mostly MS programs these days.  You may need a few prerequisites.  Talk with the officer/medical program recruiters for Army, Navy, and Air Force - the programs change all the time, but they may be willing to provide a scholarship in return for years of service.

The role of the PA in the military services has grown substantially over the years.  What was once a concept to free-up physicians from caring for minor illnesses has gone wild.  There are now PAs serving as battalion surgeons, on special forces A-teams, etc., etc.

Good luck - just do it!


----------

